# Sphero's Lawn 2022



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

My KBG and TTTF finally kicked into high gear this week after a slow spring. Photo from June 12th and June 23rd.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

Trying to keep track of what I'm putting down bc I just can't remember anymore. Previously applied granular fert, etc.

6/24 - Front ~ 7.4k
RGS @ 3oz/k
Humic12 @ 6oz/k
Propiconazole @ 1.5oz/k

6/24 - Back ~ 6k
RGS @ 3oz/k
Humic12 @ 6oz/k
Hydretain @ 9oz/k
Leftover Sanctuary 5 scoops
Propiconazole @ 1.5oz/k (sprayed separate)

It just occurred to me I never put down my 2nd application of Prodiamine in the back! Need to spray for weeds when temps drop.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

Lawn needed some TLC. Applied 50 lbs Lesco 5-0-20 (covers 10k) across ~12k.

KBG mowed at 3.25" and finally showing signs of drought, it was a good run.





TTTF mowed at 4.25" and has been holding its color, but dry spots and area of fungus are showing.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

I have neglected backyard KBG all season and have barely watered. Weeds have been popping for weeks and I finally got to blanket spraying SpeedZone (4oz over 3.5k). Looking forward to overseed next month or a partial renovation.


----------

